# Newbee from Colorado



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Dude,, Welcome Dude,


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Good ta meet you, dude!  Welcome to Beesource!


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome from a little further north. Great site with tons of valuable information.


----------



## imthedude (Jan 28, 2013)

westernbeekeeper said:


> Good ta meet you, dude!  Welcome to Beesource!


i'm just down the road from you.....we live north of fort collins.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I bet it's really tough out there in your beesuit, nice warm spring day , working hives gazing out at those foothills and snow capped peaks in the distance!!!
We should all have it so tough!!
Welcome!!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome ITD!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome Dude!


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome Dude....Before too long you'll be adding chickens to your list of too many hobbies as well (assuming you don't have them already). Bees are addictive, relaxing, and I'll bet your boys will grow to love them too!


----------



## imthedude (Jan 28, 2013)

mtndewluvr said:


> Welcome Dude....Before too long you'll be adding chickens to your list of too many hobbies as well (assuming you don't have them already). Bees are addictive, relaxing, and I'll bet your boys will grow to love them too!


haha we have a 23-member laying flock already. that will grow a bit this summer when i add some meat birds into the mix. it never stops.


----------

